# Disable Access to Add or Remove Programs



## topgear (Feb 1, 2008)

Suppose for security purpose you want to restrict other users from uninstalling any programs.

Just delete all the uninstall links of the programs from the start menu as all most all programs can be removed from control panel > add or remove programs option & then disable access to the add or remove programs itself. 

So here's the hack 


Start regedit by go to start > run & type in regedit and press enter.

Go to *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies*

*Right click on policies & create a new key by selecting new > key.*

Name the new key *Uninstall*

Now select the newly created key ie Uninstall.

Now create a new *DWORD value* on the right pane of the regedit window

and name it *NoAddRemovePrograms* and set value to *1*.

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/452/ardzn7.gif

This should *disable your Add or Remove Programs.*

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/3883/msgbl1.gif

To *re-enable your Add or Remove Programs* just set the early created

*NoAddRemovePrograms* keys value to *0*

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/3779/areou5.gif

N.B : I've used win xp sp2 as my os. Don't know about any other os. Please try & let me know.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 1, 2008)

nice trick..!!!

but anyone can install ccleaner etc etc and he can easily uninstall programs.

*Is there any way of Disabling Installing Programs in PC..???*


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> nice trick..!!!
> 
> but anyone can install ccleaner etc etc and he can easily uninstall programs.
> 
> Is there any way of Disabling Installing Programs in PC..???



If you mean to say to disable windows installer........This may help you:

Go to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Installer*
Create a new DWORD value named *DisableMSI*
Set it as *0 for the default settings,* *1 for administrators,* *2 for completely disabling...........

*Or you may just simply create a Limited Account for other users. They'll not be able to install softwares.......

*Thanx topgear for the trick........*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Or you may just simply create a Limited Account for other users. They'll not be able to install softwares.......


 
thanks



gagandeep said:


> If you mean to say to disable windows installer........This may help you:
> 
> Go to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Installer*
> Create a new DWORD value named *DisableMSI*
> Set it as *0 for the default settings,* *1 for administrators,* *2 for completely disabling...........*


 
nope i doesnot mean that i mean installing an ordinary program in PC.
is there any way with Administrator user account as u said with limited user account.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> nope i doesnot mean that i mean installing an ordinary program in PC.
> is there any way with Administrator user account as u said with limited user account.


Windows Installer is the software used for installing ordinary programs......
If you disable access to it, softwares will not be able to install.......

For this purpose only I've posted the Registry Edit........


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ thanks buddy.


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 2, 2008)

I dont think its possible But How?


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks gagandeep & vaibhav


----------



## kpmsivachand (Feb 2, 2008)

Thx for sharing


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ You're welcome


----------

